# Which brush should I buy?



## Jahameister (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend of mine is painting this picture (check the attached image - you can see the person's fingers, so that you know how large it is).

Since it's a surprise, I can't ask which brush to buy. It should be a brush to paint details, so I want to know what size I should buy. If it's hard to pick ONE size, I can always buy 2-3-4 of'em. 

Thanks.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Purdy do a good box set. He'll also need a good ladder and a pressure washer for that building.



Actually, a good art store will sell you a good set of sable brushes - He'll appreciate them as they're good art tools. This forum is for painting contractors not artists btw lol.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Is that over spray on the roof?
Must been the guy who painted this.











:whistling2:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Wrong forum.


----------

